# Thyroidectomy to be scheduled soon... so tired



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I met with the oncology surgeon last Wednesday. He said yes, I did hear the endo correctly. There is a 90% chance that I have thyroid cancer. He put me on lovothroid. I was told I could wait until summer is over to have surgery, but I'm now considering doing it asap.

I'm not sure if my lack of energy and being tired so often is related, but I'm sick and tired of being tired. I'm only 40; it's not normal to feel this way. Of course, the stress of my having this possible cancer, the stress of daily life and rude people take their toll as well. I'm just lost. My thyroid tests are normal so I wonder if this little bug in my thyroid is causing the exhaustion, occasional lymph node swelling and occasional tightness in throat and palpatations. The docs say no, "occasional" symptoms are not related. It would be a permanent symptom; happening all the time. My recent stress test came back normal (something to smile about)  Wouldn't it be lovely if once my thyroid is removed my hypertension went away??

I think I'm slowly falling... into depression. I'm feeling pretty alone. I'll see my primary physician tomorrow and get her thoughts on it all...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> I met with the oncology surgeon last Wednesday. He said yes, I did hear the endo correctly. There is a 90% chance that I have thyroid cancer. He put me on lovothroid. I was told I could wait until summer is over to have surgery, but I'm now considering doing it asap.
> 
> I'm not sure if my lack of energy and being tired so often is related, but I'm sick and tired of being tired. I'm only 40; it's not normal to feel this way. Of course, the stress of my having this possible cancer, the stress of daily life and rude people take their toll as well. I'm just lost. My thyroid tests are normal so I wonder if this little bug in my thyroid is causing the exhaustion, occasional lymph node swelling and occasional tightness in throat and palpatations. The docs say no, "occasional" symptoms are not related. It would be a permanent symptom; happening all the time. My recent stress test came back normal (something to smile about)  Wouldn't it be lovely if once my thyroid is removed my hypertension went away??
> 
> I think I'm slowly falling... into depression. I'm feeling pretty alone. I'll see my primary physician tomorrow and get her thoughts on it all...


There is such a thing as occasional while the thyroid waxes and wanes; eventually it does become permanent.

Hey....................we are here for you. You don't even have to talk thyroid if you don't want to. We have a chat folder and a couple of others.

We have so many here who have gone through the same experience so you certainly are not alone.

Please let us know what your doc has to say tomorrow!


----------



## Evernight74 (Jun 7, 2011)

Its hard not to let it all get you down. I am 37 myself and went through a month worth of having it removed or not having it removed.. luckily for me I got a second opinion and I do not have to have it removed. I believe that once you have it out you will feel so much better.. the stress and worry will be gone for you. There are lots of wonderful people on here and their advice will make you feel so much better. In my opinion just get it out asap and get back to living! God bless and good luck!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm scheduled for July 19th. Not waiting!
Thank you


----------



## Weeble (Jun 22, 2011)

JoJo - I'm sorry to hear about your probable dx - but probably a good thing to not put off the surgery. My best wishes for you. From what I've learned these last few weeks, I'm guessing you will feel much better after your recovery and med adjustment.

I don't have much in the way of symptoms, but got the dx of pap cancer last week after FNA. My TT is scheduled for July 14....so please know I will be with you in spirit on the 19th!

Take care,
Weeble


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

JoJo said:


> I'm scheduled for July 19th. Not waiting!
> Thank you


Whooooooooooooooooooohoo!!! Will you "ever" be glad to have this over with and behind you.

The healing pathway is before you! I am so excited for you and will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Please try to remind us like on the 18th. so we can all rally in spirit for you!

Are you okay with this; confident?


----------

